# Aquacomputer Gigant 3360: Ausnahme-Radiator im Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Aquacomputer Gigant 3360: Ausnahme-Radiator im Test*

					Es gibt Hardware, die ist "sinnvoll wenn", "angemessen für" oder "günstig im Vergleich zu". Und es gibt Hardware, die sich nicht mit Relativierungen und Kompromissen abgibt. Pünktlich zur weihnachtlichen Wünsch-Saison haben wir getestet, ob Aquacomputers Gigant noch irgend einen Wunsch offen lässt.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Aquacomputer Gigant 3360: Ausnahme-Radiator im Test*


----------



## Longinos (12. Dezember 2014)

schaut sicher interessant aus wenn man das Ding von der Decke hängend anschraubt^^
ein vergleich mit einem Watercool Radiator MO-RA3 420 währe auch nicht verkehrt!


----------



## GameKing88 (12. Dezember 2014)

Mich würde ja brennend interessieren,  wie die Kühl-Leistung bei Vollbestückung ist xD.


----------



## DerJott (12. Dezember 2014)

Ein Traum an Radiator!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Dezember 2014)

Longinos schrieb:


> schaut sicher interessant aus wenn man das Ding von der Decke hängend anschraubt^^
> ein vergleich mit einem Watercool Radiator MO-RA3 420 währe auch nicht verkehrt!



Leider ist es nicht möglich, MO-RA und Gigant mit identischer Lüfterbestückung zu testen, sonst hätte ich sie auch gerne direkt gegeneinander antreten lassen. Statt dessen wird sich der Gigant in der 02/15 mit allen anderen 2×180-mm-Radiatoren am Markt messen. (Monsta, XT45, EK We und -ich konnte endlich mal ein Testmuster bekommen- Magicool)
Zugegeben: Eine faire Chance hatten die anderen vier nicht


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (12. Dezember 2014)

Das hört sich toll an, richtig, richtig super! 
Kann man eigentlich eine Pumpenlose Wasserkühlung basteln, die nur aufgrund der thermischen Eigenschaften (also: Kaltes Wasser drückt warmes nach oben und so) basteln? dann müsste es doch auch möglich sein so ein Ding als Gehäuse zu nutzen!


----------



## Joselman (12. Dezember 2014)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Das hört sich toll an, richtig, richtig super!
> Kann man eigentlich eine Pumpenlose Wasserkühlung basteln, die nur aufgrund der thermischen Eigenschaften (also: Kaltes Wasser drückt warmes nach oben und so) basteln? dann müsste es doch auch möglich sein so ein Ding als Gehäuse zu nutzen!



Ohne Pumpe bleibt das Wasser wo es ist. Im Kreislauf geht das Wasser auch nicht in eine Richtung sondern hoch runter links rechts. Nach ein paar Minuten ist das Wasser im Kühlblock dann so warm das dein Rechner einfach aus geht.


----------



## lolultra (12. Dezember 2014)

sollte ich mir mal eine wasserkühlung zulegen, wäre sowas schon ne feine sachen  solche riesenlösungen sind immer interessant


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Dezember 2014)

Schon beeindruckend, das Ding. Aber meine Wakü Zeiten sind vorbei.


----------



## Hero3 (12. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Leider ist es nicht möglich, MO-RA und Gigant mit identischer Lüfterbestückung zu testen, sonst hätte ich sie auch gerne direkt gegeneinander antreten lassen. Statt dessen wird sich der Gigant in der 02/15 mit allen anderen 2×180-mm-Radiatoren am Markt messen. (Monsta, XT45, EK We und -ich konnte endlich mal ein Testmuster bekommen- Magicool)
> Zugegeben: Eine faire Chance hatten die anderen vier nicht



Hi Torsten,

vielen Dank für diesen "gigantischen" Test (man verzeihe mir das Wortspiel)  Bin im Aquacomputer-Shop beim zusammenstellen meiner WaKü auch auf dieses Monster gestoßen, aber der Preis.... Uff!

Ist aber schon sehr faszinierend so ein Teil. Sehr geil ist auch dein "Fazit" sowie die "Wertung" 



Gruß
Thomas

Edit: Ach ja, freue mich schon auf den Test


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Dezember 2014)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Das hört sich toll an, richtig, richtig super!
> Kann man eigentlich eine Pumpenlose Wasserkühlung basteln, die nur aufgrund der thermischen Eigenschaften (also: Kaltes Wasser drückt warmes nach oben und so) basteln? dann müsste es doch auch möglich sein so ein Ding als Gehäuse zu nutzen!



Vereinzelt gibt es Bastler, die sich an einer Thermosiphon-Kühlung versuchen. Handelsübliche Kühler sind  etwas restriktiv dafür und geeignete Radiatoren gibt es auch nicht von der Stange. Beim Gigant zum Beispiel liegen Ein- und Auslass direkt nebeneinander, das Wasser fließt 4 mal rauf und runter. Für eine pumpenlose Umwälzung bräuchte man einen Einlass oben und einen Auslass unten und die Kühler müssten eher wie ein ummantelter (Passiv-)Luftkühler aufgebaut sein.

Die Nutzung als Gehäuse ist für Bastler trotzdem nötig. Die Innenbreite reicht für ITX-Mainboards, mit flexiblen Risern könnte man auch µATX-Mainboard diagonal unterbringen. Und bei über 80 cm Innenlänge kann man Pumpe, Ausgleichsbehälter, Laufwerke und etwaige Haustiere noch darüber oder darunter unterbringen 
Die Kabelverlegung wird aber schwierig. Neben den beiden Lüfteröffnungen gibt es nur noch zwei schmale Schlitze für Lüfterkabel im Boden. Ein DVI-Stecker passt da nicht durch.


----------



## Bummsbirne (12. Dezember 2014)

GameKing88 schrieb:


> Mich würde ja brennend interessieren,  wie die Kühl-Leistung bei Vollbestückung ist xD.


 
Kann ich dir bald sagen[emoji6]



@Thorsten:
Test war mit 2×180 richtig?


Falls du noch mit 24  Lüftern testest ,kannst du den Deckellüfter nicht mehr montieren.  Es sei denn du lässt die obersten Lüfter aller Schienen weg. Sprich 20x140 + 2×180. Bei Vollbestückung wuerden die 180er Lüfter aber eh nur stören.


Edit: 

Welche Pumpe hast du benutzt? Was hast du da fürn Durchfluss,  gedrosselt als auch fullspeed? Ich hab 2 gedrosselteddc am laufen.

Wie werden 2 Gigant verbunden?  Sind diese AMS Verbinder alles? Ist das dicht? Das ist doch quasi nur ne ganz kurze Muffe mit links und rechts n Oring dran. Wie sollen die Dinger denn da halten? Man braucht doch nur einen Radi n bissl bewegen und es macht"plopp" und der Verbinder rutscht raus. Oder versteh ich das falsch?


Wie sah das bei dir in Sachen Qualität aus? Hab da hier undda schon n paar Mängel.Designtechnisch gibts da in Verbindung mitm Aquaero auch n paar Probleme. 

Man kanns sich da ja n bissl austauschen[emoji2]

Edit2:

Komm Thoady, mach am Besten n Sammelthread auf[emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## projectneo (12. Dezember 2014)

Sollte es den Halbe Höhe Gigant für um die 350€ geben könnte ich tatsächlich schwach werden. Aktuell kühle ich mein System mit 4x140mm Radi, da sollten dann 12(?)x140 selbst bei nicht direkter Auflagefläche min. doppelt so Leistungsfähig sein.


----------



## Bummsbirne (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich persönlich finde den  Gigant 1680 dem 3360er gegenüber zu teuer.  Dann besser sparen und n 3360 holen. Ich bin zufrieden.  Bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen gibts grad n Gigant 1680 mit Aquaero.


----------



## Sumpfig (12. Dezember 2014)

mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich dieses Teil klasse finde und er mir sehr gut gefällt...
ok, einen kleinen Kritikpunkt... warum Edelstahl und kein gebürstetes Alu? aber ist halt AC, die stehen mehr auf Edelstahl.

aber ich finde es immer wieder verblüffend, wieviele Radis die Leute in und an ihre Rechner bauen.
mir reicht es, wenn die Wassertemp auch im Hochsommer unter 40° bleibt

Edit meint dazu


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Dezember 2014)

Sumpfig schrieb:


> aber ist halt AT


*A*qua *T*omputer???


----------



## Namaker (13. Dezember 2014)

Tip: Lackiert die Lamellen schwarz über, das erhöht die Kühlleistung ungemein


----------



## Bummsbirne (13. Dezember 2014)

Witzbold


----------



## hutschmek (13. Dezember 2014)

Also vollbestückt soll das Teil laut AC 10kW, 3 Steckdosen á 16 Ampere abführen und sie verwendeten dafür Druchlauferhitzer ^^
Ich hab den 3360 seit Ende 2012 und muss sagen ich geb das Teil nie mehr her. So leise wurde mein PC bis dahin noch nie gekühlt. 
Bei mir wird aktuell ein I7 3930k, ne 780TI und der Chipsatz gekühlt und das mit 2 180ern absolut flüster leise egal ob im Sommer oder Winter.


----------



## Namaker (13. Dezember 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Witzbold


Black Intercoolers Mythbusted - YouTube


----------



## soth (13. Dezember 2014)

Der Effekt von Strahlungsemission ist bei Vorhandensein von erzwungener Konvektion meist vernachlässigbar. Hinzu kommt die niedrigere Temperatur bei einer Wasserkühlung ...
Die Nachteile könnten dann schlussendlich auch überwiegen.

Mich stört das Wort Ausnahmeradiator irgendwie, ich meine Luftkühler gibt es auch noch in "etwas" größerer Ausführung


----------



## -Loki- (14. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Leider ist es nicht möglich, MO-RA und Gigant mit identischer Lüfterbestückung zu testen, sonst hätte ich sie auch gerne direkt gegeneinander antreten lassen. Statt dessen wird sich der Gigant in der 02/15 mit allen anderen 2×180-mm-Radiatoren am Markt messen. (Monsta, XT45, EK We und -ich konnte endlich mal ein Testmuster bekommen- Magicool)
> Zugegeben: Eine faire Chance hatten die anderen vier nicht



Also ein Vergleich auf Basis der Lüfteranzahl in diesem Fall ist doch mal ganz großer Bullshit.   Das ist ja so als ob ich ein Polo mit nem Ferrari vergleiche weil beide vier Räder haben.
Radiatoren vergleicht man auf Basis der Kühloberfläche und nichts anderes.


----------



## eXtremeWarhead (15. Dezember 2014)

ich weiß ja nicht, wer auf die schnapsidee kam einen derartigen vergleich zu machen...wo sind die realen konkurrenten ala mora3 zb? dann würde man ganz schnell merken, dass der preis nie und nimmer auch nur ansatzweise gerechtfertigt werden würde...


----------



## alm0st (15. Dezember 2014)

Ihr könntet doch mal 4-5 Rechner in Reihe mit sonem Ding kühlen - das wäre mal ne geile Aktion


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Dezember 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> @Thorsten:
> Test war mit 2×180 richtig?
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mit 2 180 mm Silverstone FM181 getestet und mit einer Aquastream XT auf 75 Hz. Den Durchfluss im kompletten System habe ich nicht gemessen, weil Schnelltrennkupplungen, CPU- und GPU-Kühler den Wert massiv verfälscht hätten. Bei einer gesonderten Messung nur mit Radiator, Pumpe, AGB und Durchflussmesser habe ich 160 l/h gemessen. Damit liegt der Gigant zwischen einer und zwei CPC-Schnelltrennkupplung (178 l/h beziehungsweise 149 l/h).



> Wie werden 2 Gigant verbunden?  Sind diese AMS Verbinder alles? Ist das dicht? Das ist doch quasi nur ne ganz kurze Muffe mit links und rechts n Oring dran. Wie sollen die Dinger denn da halten? Man braucht doch nur einen Radi n bissl bewegen und es macht"plopp" und der Verbinder rutscht raus. Oder versteh ich das falsch?



Gute Frage, kann ich mangels zweitem Gigant nicht beantworten. Man braucht auf alle Fälle eine zusätzliche mechanische Verbindung, die Muffen schließen in der Tat nur den Kreislauf. Ich vermute, dass sich im Bereich der Füße noch etwas anschrauben lässt, aber dass passende Halterungen nicht unbedingt Lagerware sind.



> Wie sah das bei dir in Sachen Qualität aus?



Ähnlich gut, wie bei anderen Radiatoren von höherpreisigen Herstellern. Ein paar unregelmäßige Lamellenabstände lässen sich kaum vermeiden, auch wenn man es in dieser Preisklasse fordern könnte. Die Kanten der Edelstahlteile sind auch nur (sauber) gelasert und nicht zusätzlich gefarst/schliffen. Aber das wäre auch ziemlich viel Handharbeit für wenig Wirkung.
Insgesamt hat man den Eindruck, acht 100-150-Euro-Radiatoren wurden zusammengeschraubt, ohne dass sich die Einzelqualität geändert hat.



-Loki- schrieb:


> Also ein Vergleich auf Basis der Lüfteranzahl in diesem Fall ist doch mal ganz großer Bullshit.   Das ist ja so als ob ich ein Polo mit nem Ferrari vergleiche weil beide vier Räder haben.
> Radiatoren vergleicht man auf Basis der Kühloberfläche und nichts anderes.





eXtremeWarhead schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht, wer auf die schnapsidee kam einen derartigen vergleich zu machen...wo sind die realen konkurrenten ala mora3 zb? dann würde man ganz schnell merken, dass der preis nie und nimmer auch nur ansatzweise gerechtfertigt werden würde...



Die Schnapsidee hatte ich (sogar nüchtern) und solange Watercool nicht 2,5 MO-RA 3 420 zu einem Radiator zusammenschaubt, gibt es nichts mit vergleichbarem Querschnitt am Markt. Radiatoren nach der Lamellenoberfläche zu vergleichen ist auch nicht sinnvoll, sonst wäre ein Black ICE GTS 560 der nicht-passende Gegner.  Bleibt ein Vergleich nach der Lautstärke, d.h. bei gleicher Lüfterbestückung und gleicher Drehzahl, oder gar kein Vergleich.
Ich hoffe, es gibt hier noch weitere Personen, denen die "Leistung pro Lärm" bei Kühllösungen wichtig ist.


----------



## Eulenspiegel (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich denke ich würde alle 24 Lüfter dranbauen und den Schlauch auf den Balkon Legen, Dann ist es nicht so Laut


----------



## -Loki- (17. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Schnapsidee hatte ich (sogar nüchtern) und solange Watercool nicht 2,5 MO-RA 3 420 zu einem Radiator zusammenschaubt, *gibt es nichts mit vergleichbarem Querschnitt am Markt*. Radiatoren nach der Lamellenoberfläche zu vergleichen ist auch nicht sinnvoll, sonst wäre ein Black ICE GTS 560 der nicht-passende Gegner.  Bleibt ein Vergleich nach der Lautstärke, d.h. bei gleicher Lüfterbestückung und gleicher Drehzahl, oder gar kein Vergleich.
> Ich hoffe, es gibt hier noch weitere Personen, denen die "Leistung pro Lärm" bei Kühllösungen wichtig ist.



Genau das ist der springende Punkt, as gibt nichts vergleichbares auf dem Markt. Deshalb ist ein vergleich mit 2x180er Radiatoren Bullshitt. Der einzig faire Vergleich wäre der Gigant in Vollbestückung gegen vier 840er, acht 420er Radiatoren oder zwei 1680 Giganten.
So ist es ein Test auf Bildniveau.


----------



## da brew (19. Dezember 2014)

Sorry, Loki, aber deine Aussage ist Bullshit. Warum soll man nicht einen Radiator (mit 2 180 mm-Lüftern/offiziell so vorgesehen) mit einem anderen Radiator (auch mit 2 180mm-Lüftern/auch offiziell so vorgesehen) vergleichen? Und was haben Produktvergleiche mit Fairness zu tun? Soll man so lange an den Testbedingungen rumschrauben, bis bei allen Testkandidaten die gleichen Werte rauskommen? Ist das dann deine Definition von fair? Was soll das dann bringen?



soth schrieb:


> Der Effekt von Strahlungsemission ist bei  Vorhandensein von erzwungener Konvektion meist vernachlässigbar. Hinzu  kommt die niedrigere Temperatur bei einer Wasserkühlung ...
> Die Nachteile könnten dann schlussendlich auch überwiegen.


 Sieht man sogar sehr schön direkt in dem Video: ohne Lüfter -> erheblicher positiver Einfluss der schwarzen Farbe, mit Lüfter -> kein/minimaler negativer Einfluss.


----------



## -Loki- (19. Dezember 2014)

Weil du ganz offensichtlich keine Ahnung hast.
Aber auch du würdest ein Polo mit nem Ferrari vergleichen weil beide vier Räder haben.
Ach ne, jetzt habe ich es. Jeder der Radiatoren nach Fläche vergleicht hat keine Ahnung. Das wird es sein.


----------



## da brew (22. Dezember 2014)

mümümüh! Ich hab Pipi im Auge! Du hast keine Ahnung!

Sollen wir auf dem Niveau weitermachen?

Und jetzt erklär mir doch mal, warum man einen Ferrari nicht mit einem Polo vergleichen kann (abgesehen davon, dass ersteres der Name eines Autoherstellers und letzteres der eines einzelnen Fahrzeugmodells ist)...


----------



## Joselman (22. Dezember 2014)

da brew schrieb:


> Und jetzt erklär mir doch mal, warum man einen Ferrari nicht mit einem Polo vergleichen kann (abgesehen davon, dass ersteres der Name eines Autoherstellers und letzteres der eines einzelnen Fahrzeugmodells ist)...



Weil das Ergebniss vorher schon klar ist. Da kann man sich den Test gleich sparen. Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Loki. Wenn ein Vergleich dann bitte einen auf Augenhöhe. Also Gigant gegen 8x 420er Radiatoren z.B.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Dezember 2014)

8 3×420 Radiatoren dürften den meisten Nutzern weder einen Bezug zu alltäglicher Hardware geben, noch wären Optik und Bastelaufwand einer derartigen Sammlung eine Alternative für Gigant-Interessenten. Um obiges, hinkendes Beispiel aufzugreifen: Wieso sollte man einen Ferrari gegen 8 Polo antreten lassen?

Im Gegensatz zu Alltags- und Sportwagen, die unterschiedlichen Zwecken dienen und bei denen letzterer jeden nicht-emotionalen Test verlieren würde, haben sowohl der getestete Radiator als auch das Vergleichsobjekt das gleiche Ziel: Kühlen. Beide werden darauf getestet, wie gut sie dieses Ziel mit gleichen Vorraussetzungen (Luft-Lieferleistung) erreichen. Natürlich steht der Sieger des Vergleiches von vorneherein fest, wenn man einen nicht-alltäglichen Kontrahenten gegen ein normales Produtk antreten lässt. Deswegen ist das hier auch ein Einzeltest mit Referenzobjekt und kein Vergleichstest von zwei gleichwertigen Produkten. Ohne Referenz kann man die Leistung nun einmal nicht einordnen und während sich jeder denken kann, welcher von beiden vorne liegt, muss der Leistungsabstand erst einmal gemessen werden. Sonst vergleich hinterher jeder nur den Preisabstand, ohne beurteilen zu können, was man dafür eigentlich bekommt.

(Wer zweiachsige Vergleiche mag, könnte einen Polo und einen Setra S415 UL in der Rubrik "Personenkilometer pro 1000 l Diesel" antreten lassen.)


----------



## Joselman (22. Dezember 2014)

Der Autovergleich ist fürn Popo. 

Die Leistung von 8 Radiatoren addieren sich. Mit 8 Polo's wirst du aber trotzdem keine 300 km/h schaffen! 

Wenn Sportwagen verglichen werden nimmt man i.d.r. welche die ähliche Leistung auf dem Papier haben. Das erwarte ich und Loki scheinbar auch beim dem Gigant Test.  Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Joungmerlin (22. Dezember 2014)

Man könnte ja für jeweils zwei 240er Moras ne Lufthutze basteln, um die jeweils mit den entsprechenden Lüftern zu befeuern, oder man bastelt quasi ein Pappkarton, wo die Moras links und rechts sitzen.
Und die Lüfter dann auch je ein oben und unten, damit der Aufbau ungefähr gleich ist.

Mir fehlt es da leidet an den Moras.


----------



## derneuemann (13. Januar 2015)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> 8 3×420 Radiatoren dürften den meisten Nutzern weder einen Bezug zu alltäglicher Hardware geben, noch wären Optik und Bastelaufwand einer derartigen Sammlung eine Alternative für Gigant-Interessenten. Um obiges, hinkendes Beispiel aufzugreifen: Wieso sollte man einen Ferrari gegen 8 Polo antreten lassen?
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu Alltags- und Sportwagen, die unterschiedlichen Zwecken dienen und bei denen letzterer jeden nicht-emotionalen Test verlieren würde, haben sowohl der getestete Radiator als auch das Vergleichsobjekt das gleiche Ziel: Kühlen. Beide werden darauf getestet, wie gut sie dieses Ziel mit gleichen Vorraussetzungen (Luft-Lieferleistung) erreichen. Natürlich steht der Sieger des Vergleiches von vorneherein fest, wenn man einen nicht-alltäglichen Kontrahenten gegen ein normales Produtk antreten lässt. Deswegen ist das hier auch ein Einzeltest mit Referenzobjekt und kein Vergleichstest von zwei gleichwertigen Produkten. Ohne Referenz kann man die Leistung nun einmal nicht einordnen und während sich jeder denken kann, welcher von beiden vorne liegt, muss der Leistungsabstand erst einmal gemessen werden. Sonst vergleich hinterher jeder nur den Preisabstand, ohne beurteilen zu können, was man dafür eigentlich bekommt.
> 
> (Wer zweiachsige Vergleiche mag, könnte einen Polo und einen Setra S415 UL in der Rubrik "Personenkilometer pro 1000 l Diesel" antreten lassen.)



Jetzt muss ich auch nochmal,
vor einigen Monaten gab es einen Radiatorgrößern übergreifenden Test in der PCGH Printausgabe. Da hat keiner davon gesprochen, das man das nicht vergleichen könnte!
Dort wurden alle Kombinationen (Lüfter mit Radiator) auf einen bestimmte Lautstärkeemission geregelt.  
Das wäre für mich der richtige Weg! 
Also z.B. 2x180 mit ca 850rpm und 3x 180 mit 800rpm.
Dann könnte man ja auch ohne Probleme, den Aquacomputer Gigant mit anderen Radiatoren in Übergröße vergleichen. Denn der geneigte Käufer eines Gigant, wird nicht überlegen einen Gigant oder einen dual 180mm Radi ein zu bauen. Die Wahl wird sich vermutlich zwischen den üblichen verdächtigen abspielen.  Also  MoRa 3 360/420, Phobya 1260/1080 oder dem Gigant.
Jeder andere Vergleich mit so kleinen Radiator ist, so denke ich für potentielle Käufer völlig uninteressant.
Und der Gigant ist sehrwohl für einen Betrieb mit 24 Stück 140mm Lüfter ausgelegt. Sonst müsste man sich wohl die Halter selber bauen und nicht als Zubehör kaufen. 

Es gibt keinen Hardware-Test den ich mir aktuell mehr wünschen würde.

PS: Ich hoffe hier schaut nochmal jemand rein!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Januar 2015)

Ich habe den Thread abonniert 

Genau diesen Weg bin ich hier gegangen: Zweimal die gleiche Lüfterlautstärke*, zwei verschiedene Radiatoren. Und nein, der geneigte Gigant-Käufer wird keinen 2×180-mm-Radiator in Betracht ziehen.

Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt ist dies aber kein Vergleichstest, der typische Kauffragen klären möchte. Der normale 2×180er ist nur als Referenzobjekt dabei, weil ich gerade welche getestet habe. Mir ist allerdings, obwohl ich die Szene schon lange beobachte, auch noch kein Fall begegnet, in dem jemand zwischen Gigant 3360 und Mo-Ra 3 360 schwankte. Letzterer ist immer noch näher am 2×180er dran, als am Giganten. (Sowohl vom Design und den Abmessungen her, als auch vermutlich von der Leistung. Und definitiv beim Preis.  )



*: Beim Giganten gerät übrigens auch dieses Prinzip an seine Grenzen. Hier habe ich einfach Lüfter bei einer von normalen Radiatoren her bekannten Drehzahl genommen. Aber direkt messen, zum Beispiel mit 24×140, könnte ich den Giganten gar nicht. Dazu strahlt er den Schall in zuviele Richtungen ab und ist auch insgesamt zu groß, als dass ein Messmikrofon einen fairen Vergleich zu flachen Radiatoren ziehen könnte.


----------



## derneuemann (13. Januar 2015)

Ich habe derartige Kaufberatungsthreads schon gesehen.  So übertrieben Leistungsfähig, ist der laut dem PCGH Test ja gar nicht. Ich überlege nur derzeit, ob ich mal zwei, drei Monate mitunter auf einen Gigant sparen sollte. Ich habe derzeit einen MoRa 360 und für mich zählt Leistung eben mehr als die Lautstärke. 
Müsste der Schall nicht auch bei der Variante 2 x 180mm Lüfter in zu viele Richtungen abstrahlen?
Also rein weg von der Leistung liegt ein MoRa 3 mit 4x 180 rund 54% besser als der Durchschnitt der 2x180mm Radi´s. Habe gerade mal den Test dazu geholt (PCGH02/2015).
Dann   würde ein MoRa3 bei gefühlt, gleicher Lautstärke genau so stark kühlen wie der Gigant mit 2x 180mm.
Wegen dem Vergleich der Lautstärke, könnte man nicht einfach von einer Seite mit Abstand x zur Mitte messen. 

Ich will den Test gar nicht kritisieren, nur schildere ich was nicht nur einen USER interessiert. 
Eine Katze im Sack will ich eigentlich nicht holen, zumindest für den Preis.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Januar 2015)

Der Gigant ist auf niedrige Drehzahlen optimiert. Wenn es dir nur um Leistung geht, lohnt er sich vermutlich nicht. Bei immer noch eher leisen 700-800 U/min würde es mich wundern, wenn deine Wassertemperatur mehr als 8-9 K über Raumtemperatur liegt. Selbst wenn der Gigant die doppelte Leistung erbringen würde (was ich, bei hohen Drehzahlen, bezweifle), würden die Komponenten nur 4 K kälter. Ehe sich ein Gigant 3360 wegen der Leistung lohnt, muss man vermutlich mindestens Dual-, besser Triple-Crossfire einsetzen.
Anders sieht es bei extrem niedrigen Drehzahlen aus. Passiv habe ich mit dem Mo Ra 3 vor Jahren einmal ähnliche Temperaturen erzielt, wie jetzt mit dem Gigant. Das damalige Testsystem hat aber nur ungefähr halb so viel Wärme abgegeben.

Zum Vergleich Mo Ra <-> 2×180mm: Ich werde hoffentlich irgendwann Zeit finden, auch Mo Ra und Nova direkt zu testen, aber dass dabei 54% Mehrleistung rauskommen, bezweifle ich. Meine eigenen Messungen mit 120, 140 und 180 mm Radiatoren ergaben im Schnitt eine Verbesserung von 33% bei gleicher Lautstärke, wenn man die Größe verdoppelt. Testergebnisse von 54%, das heißt mehr Leistung pro Fläche trotz niedrigerer Drehzahl, sprechen dafür, dass die gewählte Lüfterdrehzahl einen der Testkandidaten bevorzugte.


----------



## derneuemann (14. Januar 2015)

Okay,  meine eigenen Tests laufen immer mit gleicher Drehzahl, nicht gleicher Lautstärke. Dafür fehlt mir das Equipment.  Und die Zunahme der Leistung, lag bei 100% mehr Fläche immer zwischen 50-60%. Um so größer der Radiator, eher 50%. Um so kleiner der Radiator, eher 60%. Selbst habe ich bis jetzt, 140, 280, 420, 560, 240, 360 und mora 3 360 getestet. Lüfter habe ich auch  immer die gleichen verwendet, innerhalb einer Baugröße. Aber generell ist dir auch nichts bekannt, von einem testen des Giganten mit 140mm Lüfter?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Januar 2015)

Bei gleicher Drehzahl sind nährungsweise 50% zu erwarten, 60% könnte ich mir nicht erklären. Hast du immer identische Radiator-Modelle getestet?

Bummsbirne hat einen Gigant mit 140-mm-Bestückung. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob er schon Messergebnisse gepostet hat.


----------



## Bummsbirne (14. Januar 2015)

Nein hab noch keine Ergebnisse gepostet. Soll ich die dann direkt hier posten oder soll noch ein Extra "Sammelthread" erstellt werden?

Was soll dann getestet werden? Ich hab 24 Cooltek 140 montiert. Bin am überlegen ob es Sinn macht neben den 140ern doch noch die beiden 180er montieren soll oder ob die den Luftfluss eher negativ beeinflussen.
Obwohl bei der Vollbestückung oben nur noch mittig ein 140mm Lüfter reinpasst. Ein 180er passt dann nur noch ohne obiges Lüftergitter bzw nur mit Abstandshaltern.


----------



## derneuemann (15. Januar 2015)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Bei gleicher Drehzahl sind nährungsweise 50% zu erwarten, 60% könnte ich mir nicht erklären. Hast du immer identische Radiator-Modelle getestet?
> 
> Bummsbirne hat einen Gigant mit 140-mm-Bestück. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob er schon Messergebnisse gepostet hat.



Natürlich. 140mm  Noiseblocker PK2 und 120mm PL2.
Die Messungen habe ich mit industrieellen PT1000 durchgeführt. 
Dieses Ergebnis deckt aber auch mit verschiedenen anderen Tests.



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Nein hab noch keine Ergebnisse gepostet. Soll ich die dann direkt hier posten oder soll noch ein Extra "Sammelthread" erstellt werden?
> 
> Was soll dann getestet werden? Ich hab 24 Cooltek 140 montiert. Bin am überlegen ob es Sinn macht neben den 140ern doch noch die beiden 180er montieren soll oder ob die den Luftfluss eher negativ beeinflussen.
> Obwohl bei der Vollbestückung oben nur noch mittig ein 140mm Lüfter reinpasst. Ein 180er passt dann nur noch ohne obiges Lüftergitter bzw nur mit Abstandshaltern.



Wäre gut wenn du es hier posten könntest. Wüsste nicht warum man noch einen Thread erstellen soll.
Ich denke ohne 180mm Lüfter müsste reichen. 
Wie hast du die Lüfter in deinem Gigant angeordnet? Alle einsaugend, ausblasend, oder zwei Reihen z.B. vorne und links rein, hinten und rechts raus?

EDIT:
Wäre nicht schlecht wenn du einen Belastungstest deines Systems machen könntest, dazu dann natürlich die nötigen Informationen zu deinem System. Am besten noch die Leistungsaufnahme des Gesamten PC´s. 
Ich würde z.B. als Belastungstest heaven oder valley Benchmark + prime95 - 1Kern um die Grafikkarte noch zu füttern.
Furmark ist mir persönlich nie so ganz geheuer. Ansonsten kannst du das auch machen. Dann kannst du vom Szenario her, genau so testen wie PCGH Thorsten.


----------



## bans3i (25. Februar 2015)

Ich hab in meinem Gigant (3360 Alu + Aquaero) 2x180mm Lüfter + 6x140mm Lüfter verbaut. Belasten tu ich das ganze gerade mit einem 5960x @ 4GHz und zwei GTX 980 @ 1,44 GHz. Das Delta zwischen Luft und Wasser liegt bei 5,5 °C mit den Lüftern auf 800-900 RPM. Das Delta zwischen Rücklauf und Vorlauf liegt bei 4,9 °C. Das läuft jetzt schon seit über einer Stunde. Das Problem ist hier eher, das der Raum immer wärmer wird. 

Edit: Raumtemperatur liegt bei 24,4 °C. Vor dem Test waren es noch angenehme 22,3 °C. SLI + Octacore = Heizung Pur 

Edit2: Ich hab im AQ-Forum eine kleine Sammlung erstellt, für alle die auch einen Gigant kaufen wollen: Airplex Gigant Tipps und Tricks - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Februar 2015)

5-6°C Delta zur RT... da ist der Gigant tatsächlich noch gigantischer als ein MoRa420 - ich habe unter Vollast bei quasi identischem System (siehe Signatur) ein Delta von 6-8°C zur RT. 

Und ja, man kann damit problemlos die Bude wärmen. Ich "freue" mich schon aufn Sommer (Wohnung unterm Dach + schlechte Isolierung  + Hardcore-PC = Sauna).


Was geht mit dem Giganten denn passiv im Idle?
Wenn ich nur surfe/Videos schaue usw. lasse ich meine Lüfter aus - und komme irgendwo bei Wassertemp 10-12°C über RT raus.


----------



## bans3i (25. Februar 2015)

Im Idle ohne Lüfter ist das Delta noch um eine Spur kleiner.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Februar 2015)

_Kleiner_?

Wow, das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Trotz aufrechter Bauweise (die für Passivbetrieb ja prinzipiell nicht sonderlich geeignet ist) geht der da so ab? Nicht schlecht. Kamineffekt? 

Bei mir ist der Passivbetrieb für den Riesenradi eigentlich recht schwach wenn auch natürlich locker ausreichend... wobei ich immer zwei, drei Grad gutmache wenn ich die Flurtür aufmachen muss und ein kurzer kalter Luftzug aus dem Flur über den Boden durch den Radi fährt. 

Jedenfalls danke für die Info und viel Spaß mit dem Gerät.


----------



## bans3i (25. Februar 2015)

Ja beim Netflixen liegt die Deltatemperatur irgendwo bei 4,1-4,4 °C. Müsste noch länger laufen lassen, eventuell steigt es ja nur sehr langsam an.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Februar 2015)

Klar, das System ist schon aufgrund der Wasser- und Materialmenge thermisch sehr träge (bei mir dauerts locker zwei Stunden bis ich im Idle die Endtemperatur erreicht habe).

Wenn ich jetzt nachsehe (der PC ist seit ca. 17 Uhr an) sagt mir das Thermometer im Wasser 29,3°C und das im Raum 19,7°C - macht rund 10°C Delta.

Schneller testen kannstes andersrum: Passiv lassen und wenige Minuten Prime/Furmark anschmeißen bis du grob 10°C über RT bist und dann wieder ins idle wechseln. Dann siehste sehr schnell obs tendentiell eher noch hoch oder schon runter geht. 


Die Trägheit hat aber so manchen Vorteil: Ich kann auch im Passivbetrieb mal nen kurzen Clip bearbeiten/konvertieren. 15 oder 20 Minuten Last auf der CPU bringen da noch nichts aus der Ruhe... zwischenzeitlich mal kurz 35-40°C sind ja kein Thema.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Februar 2015)

Mal kurz? Also ich hab den Furmark im Test seinerzeit über 2 Stunden laufen lassen (nebst Prime95), aber 20 K delta habe ich nicht erreichen können


----------



## bans3i (26. Februar 2015)

Ich hab die Kiste jetzt den ganzen Vormittag idlen lassen und 5,7 °C ist die Delta Temperatur bei 23,4 °C Raumtemperatur. Also ich habs nicht bereut bisher. Schade das mehr als 2 GPUs beim Spielen nicht gut skalieren, sonst würde das Ding mit 24 Lüftern noch mehr Spaß machen.

So sieht das ganze dann unter Last (Prime 95 27.9v1 Small FFT auf 16 Threads + Heaven 4.0 1440p+8xSGSSAA):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

